# Taking my little internet business to the USA with me



## Reebbie (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone has any advice for me on the legalities/tax etc around income earned from the internet?
I am planning to set up my own website to try and earn additional income from affiliate marketing, googleads, offering coaching services etc for the main purpose of saving up money to quit my job and travel to the US for a while (couple of months on a tourist visa) and have some money coming in when I come back to the UK.

I'm planning on moving to the US eventually to get married, so getting a visa/green card/permission to work won't be the issue - however I am wondering about taking my little business with me. While I'm in the UK I'll register as a sole trader and pay tax here - but when I go to the US, will my 'business' still be UK based? Will I still pay UK tax or will it be counted as working in the US as that's where I am physically? I am assuming my client base will be UK-based, although as the income will be mainly affiliate ads and google ads it could really be from anywhere.

The business won't be bringing in megabucks - if I'm making a couple of hundred a month it'll be a start. ideally i'd like to build it if I can to be a main source of income, but that's not guaranteed and is unlikely to happen overnight!

Any thoughts on this would be extremely welcome!

Thanks


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Reebbie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any advice for me on the legalities/tax etc around income earned from the internet?
> I am planning to set up my own website to try and earn additional income from affiliate marketing, googleads, offering coaching services etc for the main purpose of saving up money to quit my job and travel to the US for a while (couple of months on a tourist visa) and have some money coming in when I come back to the UK.
> ...


I am not a Tax Attorney.


Until you get your Green Card your business will continue to need to pay taxes in the UK.

Once you get your green card you must file a tax return in the US as well as in the UK. 

With what you are making from your website I do not see you owing any taxes from it. Keep good records of your expenses, they must be written but you will be able to deduct your computers, internet service, website fees etc.


----------

